#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  script para adicionar usuário no linux e no samba + criar pasta home

## FAHHAM

boa tarde!!

amigos estou com uma grande dificuldade para encontrar um script para criar um script que adicioner um usuário ao mesmo tempo no unix e no samba e ainda crie a pasta home.

casa haja alguem que possa me ajudar agradeço.!!!

estou começando e ainda tenho muitas dificuldade de criar um script proprio.

----------


## c74yt0n

Dá um olhada nesse link que é provável que encontres o script que procuras.

Link -> http://www.linuxrapido.org/modules.p...ticle&artid=86

&#91;]'s

----------


## FAHHAM

primeiro, muito obrigado pela atenção e agilidade na resposta.

o script que consta neste link eu já implementei, mas ele acusa um erro na inclusão da senha no arquivo pst.

/usr/bin/passwd: opção inválida -- - 

uso: passwd [-f|-s] [nome]
passwd [-x máximo] [-n mínimo] [-w aviso] [-i inativo] nome
passwd {-l|-u|-d|-S-e} nome

e já testei todas essas opções e o erro continua.

segue abaixo o script.

*#!/bin/bash
#################################################################################
#Versão 1.0 criada em 10/10/2003
Principal() {
clear
dir="Diretório: `pwd`" 
kernel="Kernel: `uname -r`"
arquitetura="Arquitetura: `uname -m`"
echo "+---------------------------------------------------------------------+"
echo "| UTILITÁRIOS PARA O LINUX |"
echo "+_____________________________________________________________________+"
echo "| ADICIONAR E REMOVER USUÁRIOS NO SAMBA E NO LINUX |"
echo "+_____________________________________________________________________+"
echo
echo $dir
echo $kernel
echo $arquitetura
echo
echo "Opções:"
echo "1. Adicionar um usuário"
echo "2. Deletar um usuário"
echo "3. Sair"
echo -n "Entre com a opção desejada =>"
read opcao
echo
case $opcao in
1) Adicionar;;
2) Deletar;;
3) exit;;
*)"opção desonhecida." ; echo ; Principal;;
esac
}
Adicionar() {
echo -n "Entre com o login do usuário:"
read login
echo -n "Entre com o nome Completo do Usuário:"
read nome
echo -n Entre com o depto do usuário:"
read depto
echo -n "Entre com a senha do usuário:"
stty -echo
read senha
stty echo
echo
echo "Mensagem do Sistema:"
echo
useradd $login -c "$nome" -g $depto; echo "$senha" | passwd $login --stdin 
echo
smbpasswd -a $login $senha
echo
echo "Pressione qualquer tecla para continuar... "
read msg
Principal
}
Deletar() {
echo -n "Entre com o login do usuário a deletar: "
read login
echo
echo "Mensagem do Sistema: "
echo
userdel $login
echo
smbpasswd -x $login
echo
echo
echo "Pressione qualquer tecla para continuar..."
read msg
Principal
}

Principal*


se tiver a solução ou tiver um scrip para adição e remoçao de usuário no unix/samba.


agradecido pela ajuda.

----------

